# a partire da



## Olympia

la frase è questa :_ Ho una buona conoscenza delle lingue, a partire dall'italiano..._
come posso tradurre "_a partire da"_ ?
Grazie ^___^


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm not entirely sure but I think it's "Apart from"


----------



## Alfry

Olympia said:
			
		

> la frase è questa :_ Ho una buona conoscenza delle lingue, a partire dall'italiano..._
> come posso tradurre "_a partire da"_ ?
> Grazie ^___^


 
Ciao Olympia,

showing us your try might help us understand and, if needed, correct it.

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## corinneb

hello Olimpia, 
I'd use '' starting from''. 
The suggested ''apart from'' means '' a prescindere da'' which (if I didn't get it wrong) differs from your original meaning.

Hope I've been helpful 

                                      C.


----------



## You little ripper!

Olympia said:
			
		

> la frase è questa :_ Ho una buona conoscenza delle lingue, a partire dall'italiano..._
> come posso tradurre "_a partire da"_ ?
> Grazie ^___^


As it stands I would translate that as _I have a good knowledge of languages, starting with Italian......_but we need the complete sentence to be certain.


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Potrebbe anche essere:

I'm proficient in languages, Italian to begin with (tanto per cominciare)/Italian in the first place/firstly Italian (in primo luogo)/Italian above all (soprattutto)/

Aspetta però le confereme dei nativi.

Giusta la considerazione di Charles, dipende anche da come vuoi continuare...

V.


----------



## betta

Hi!

I have to translate the following sentence into english:

"...le donne non si sono mia arreste a partire dal Mahabharata fino a oggi"

my attempt is:

"women have never gave up the fight, since the Mahabharata until today"

Is it correct?

Thanks!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

betta said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> "women have never given up the fight, since the Mahabharata until today"
> 
> Is it correct?
> 
> Thanks!


 
To me, this means that the women were strong until today, but now things have changed- now they are beginning to give up.

If that isn't your intended meaning, I would say,

"...beginning with the Mahabharata and still today."


----------



## lsp

I'm curious about this, I have always understood _fino a oggi_ to mean _even through the present_.


----------



## betta

I hadn't thought the phrase as I wrote it could be interpreted as something that happend but is not happening anymore...actually I want to say that indian women are still going on with a fight started many many years ago.

Thank you very much!


----------



## betta

lsp said:


> I'm curious about this, I have always understood _fino a oggi_ to mean _even through the present_.


 

In this case could I say "...since the Mahabharata even through the present"? 

Thanks!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Un altro uso di questa frase:

A partire dalla seconda metà del 1942, (qualcose successe...)

Come la tradurreste in inglese?  From the second half of 1942, since the second half of 1942, beginning with the second half of 1942... ??

Grazie!
Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

I like "beginning in/with the second half of 1942,"  ma dipende dal contesto


----------



## Howard Coberly

betta said:


> In this case could I say "...since the Mahabharata even through the present"?
> 
> Thanks!


 



Ciao, Betta,

I would translate it like this: "...from the Mahabharata until today/the present/now".

You could also say: " since the days of the Mahabharata"  which implies that it is still going on today.

Your translation above, however, is correct and makes perfect sense but I think it would sound a bit odd to many speakers of American English as the construction; "since....even through" is not common in English.

Hope this was helpful

Ciao e buon Natale!!

Howard


----------



## ely.fal

Buongiorno,
come posso tradurre:

"sono state osservate grosse deformità in questa specie A PARTIRE DA una contaminazione con 5 mg/L di Cd "

l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è: 

"Big deformities were observed in this species ABOVE?? STARTING FROM ?? 5 mg Cd /L "
ma in realtà nessuna delle due mi suona bene...

grazie Elisa


----------



## HIEROPHANT

Ma intendi "causata da" ?
Oppure nel senso che e' iniziata da quel momento?


----------



## ely.fal

intendo che la concentrazione più bassa di cadmio a cui sono state osservate deformazioni è 5 mg/L; per concentrazioni inferiori non si osservano deformazioni, mentre dai 5 mg/L in su gli individui sono sempre anormali


----------



## GavinW

Normally, a partire da is "as of" (referring to a point in time).

In this context, I might say "as of a level of [5 cd/g or whatever]", or else "over and above levels of 66% cadmium" (which sounds a bit better I think).


----------



## ely.fal

grazie!
buona giornata


----------



## GavinW

ely.fal said:


> grazie!
> buona giornata


 
Anche a te! Ma usa le maiuscole in futuro! ;-)


----------



## zinona

Ecco cosa dovrei tardurre: Il revival della nozione di diaspora è strettamente connesso alla crisi del modello "melting pot" negli Stati Uniti a partire dagli anni 70.
My attempt: the revival of the notion of diaspora is closely connected to the crisis of “melting-pot” model in the United States since the 1970s.
Non sono sicura che "since" traduca "a partire da"
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## ThroughTheLookingGlass

Un'altra idea potrebbe essere "starting from". Ma sentiamo i Natives! ;-)


----------



## SandroIlSardo

A mio avviso hai scelto la parola giusta. "Since" è corretto. Ma come già detto aspettiamo i natives.


----------



## GavinW

The best way to say this is "_as of_ the 1970s." (The other suggestions are not as appropriate in this context, since the connotations of the "arco di tempo" change.)


----------



## Katejo

zinona said:


> Ecco cosa dovrei tardurre: Il revival della nozione di diaspora è strettamente connesso alla crisi del modello "melting pot" negli Stati Uniti a partire dagli anni 70.
> My attempt: the revival of the notion of diaspora is closely connected to the crisis of “melting-pot” model in the United States since the 1970s.
> Non sono sicura che "since" traduca "a partire da"
> Grazie in anticipo


 
I would say  'the revival of the notion of diaspora has been closely connected to the crisis of “melting-pot” model in the United States since (or 'ever since') the 1970s

Katejo


----------



## GavinW

Katejo said:


> I would say 'the revival of the notion of diaspora has been closely connected to the crisis of “melting-pot” model in the United States since (or 'ever since') the 1970s


 
I see a problem here: "since" contains the idea of "including now", whereas "a partire da" doesn't specify when the particular process ended, although it's usually understood that the process (here, it is a "crisi") has ended at some point in the past. That's why I suggest "as of" (which works in the same way).


----------



## Millam

Hi,
how can I translate in this case "a partire da"?
the whole sentence is: "l'azienda X ha attività commerciali in molti paesi a partire dall' Italia".
My try:
"the company X has commercial activities in many countries beginning with Italy".
The context is business.
Thank you.


----------



## kitiara76

Buongiorno a tutti,
riapro questa discussione perché ho bisogno di una conferma.
Qual è la traduzione migliore della frase "A partire dal mese di luglio i prezzi aumenteranno del 2%"?

Leggendo questa discussione e altre simili mi pare di aver capito che "as of" è la forma corretta nel caso di un punto del tempo. Ve bene anche per il futuro? Quindi 
As of the month of July, prices well increase by 2%
è corretto?

Grazie


----------



## Tellure

Per quanto ne so io, è sufficiente "As of July". 
Ma i madrelingua sapranno dirti meglio.


----------



## GavinW

Tellure said:


> Per quanto ne so io, è sufficiente "As of July".
> Ma i madrelingua sapranno dirti meglio.


 
Confermo. And previous posts in this thread will confirm this (especially as they will in part demonstrate that I am agreeing with myself...!).
;-)


----------



## MaB65

Salve. 
Avrei da volgere in inglese una frase del tipo 
"fin dall’epoca delle grandi civilta' del Medio Oriente i metalli preziosi erano distinti da quelli meno pregiati";
Tenterei con "from the great civilizations of the Middle East onwards precious metals have been set apart (distinguished?) from the less valuable ones".
Voi cosa ne dite?
Grazie.


​


----------



## Francesco22

Ciao a tutti...

e se dovessi dire "a partire dalle 17" o "dalle 17 in poi" per indicare l'orario di inizio di una festa di compleanno ad esempio o di un evento qualsiasi...

"starting at 5pm" "starting from 5pm" "from 5pm" sono tutti corretti o no?!

Usando "from" mi da l'impressione che si sottolinei che ci sarà un protrarsi della cosa e per cui credo sia giusto anche con questa avverbio, piuttosto che con "at", ma vorrei conferme ed eventualmente capire il perché non è corretto.

Grazie


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Francesco22 said:


> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> e se dovessi dire "a partire dalle 17" o "dalle 17 in poi" per indicare l'orario di inizio di una festa di compleanno ad esempio o di un evento qualsiasi...
> 
> "starting at 5pm" "starting from 5pm" "from 5pm" sono tutti corretti o no?!
> 
> Usando "from" mi da l'impressione che si sottolinei che ci sarà un protrarsi della cosa e per cui credo sia giusto anche con questa avverbio, piuttosto che con "at", ma vorrei conferme ed eventualmente capire il perché non è corretto.
> 
> Grazie






In questo contesto, sarebbe frequente proprio la forma che non usa alcuna preposizione:

"starting 5 pm"

La preposizione corretta da usare nella forma completa, invece, sarebbe "at":

"starting at 5 pm"

"Start from" si usa più per indicare origine o provenienza, o moto da luogo, che non un complemento di tempo.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/start+from


----------



## rrose17

I think I'd say "starting at 5" or "from 5 on" but I think it depends on exact context. 
A. What time does the party start? When's the party?
B. It starts at 5.
A. How long's the party?
B. From 5 on.


----------



## Francesco22

Grazie mille a entrambi... ma from si usa anche come complemento di tempo, no? comunque, quindi...anche per dire a partire da lunedì prossimo o a partire da settembre prossimo si dice "starting next monday / starting next september"???


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Sì. E certamente "from" si usa anche per il complemento di tempo. 
Puoi dire "Starting next September" o "Starting from September 2013". "Starting from next September" è più raro, perché è pleonastico.
Puoi dire "Starting monday" o "Starting next monday", o "Starting from monday". 
Puoi dire "Starting 7 AM" o "Starting at 7 AM" o "Starting from 7 AM".
Con l'indicazione d'uso che ti ho dato prima non intendevo limitarti, o peggio confonderti in alcun modo.


----------



## reka39

Ciao! Mi potete aiutare con il mio esempio? Volevo dire "il confine diventa una risorsa per lo sviluppo dell'area già a partire dal 1955"  (nel 1955 ci sono degli accordi bilaterali, dunque mi riferisco a certi accordi del 1955). Il mio tentativo "the border became a resource for the development of the area already since the 1955". Grazie.


----------



## rrose17

I think we need more context but I can suggest 
"By 1955 the border had already become a development resource for the area."


----------

